# 3m highway package



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

So I hear the paint isn't the strongest like the older paints. I do 90% highway the place that tinted the cruze also can do the 3m for 650 it includes the lower hood the mirrors fenders and bumper


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My upper front bumper and onto the hood has a 3M clear bra. The lower front really could use one. The side mirrors not so much. I say go for it.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Worth the cost??


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

mr overkill said:


> Worth the cost??


How "anal" are you about keeping your car in pristine condition? I paid $350 for mine so the cost quoted is in-line. If you do this spend the money and get the clear bra for flat section on the rear bumper under the trunk. GM sells a 3M piece for that and it will protect your rear bumper from stuff being dropped out of the trunk.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

When it comes to highway driving, the best defense is a form of "defensive driving" for the paint of the car itself. Not to long after owning my Cruze I noticed paint chips, as I also do highway driving. I am very anal about my paint and do frequent walk arounds and full
inspections after through washes. Car gets clayed and detailed. Anyway after adopting this particular method I literally have not seen any new paint chips on the car. The method is to keep close distance from those big semi trucks especially when they don't have any mud flaps behind their tires, despite it being required by law for trucks. The minute I see a truck trying to pass by me, I get one lane over if it's available or I drive closest I can to the shoulder to let them
pass. Once they have passed I get back into my lane I was in. I'm in a sense making way for them as they come. Be careful no to get two close to the side of the highway when no other lame is available for you to get over into (I.e. You're furthest to the right of the road and truck is approach from the immediate lane next to you) because there will likely be tons of little rocks and pebbles that can do much more damage.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Good freeway tip Snappa. The trucking companies create a real menace on the interstate. The bra will help with pebbles but is not going to stop a large rock from breaking your windshield or denting metal. The truckers lobbied for laws that require automobile insurance buyers to pay for no fault coverage for windshields etc. So they have no incentive to enclose the underside of the truck. This is required in Europe but not here, too bad.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Both my side mirrors have 4 or more chips each. I am a freeway/ turnpike driver so I may encounter fast flying objects more than the NYC driver.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Snappa said:


> Anyway after adopting this particular method I literally have not seen any new paint chips on the car. The method is to keep close distance from those big semi trucks especially when they don't have any mud flaps behind their tires, despite it being required by law for trucks. The minute I see a truck trying to pass by me, I get one lane over if it's available or I drive closest I can to the shoulder to let them
> pass. Once they have passed I get back into my lane I was in. I'm in a sense making way for them as they come. Be careful no to get two close to the side of the highway when no other lame is available for you to get over into (I.e. You're furthest to the right of the road and truck is approach from the immediate lane next to you) because there will likely be tons of little rocks and pebbles that can do much more damage.


That's actually the law here but no one follows it. It's also the law that when you drive down a non divided highway that you have to pull over to the right side of your lane with on coming trafic, but again, no one follows it.

I've always have done this and I don't know how many times I've seen rocks and salt flying off of vehicles past the drivers side.


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

well worth it!! I do mostly highway driving with my grand prix and its is all beat up. But my wife who drives a fair amount of highway in her cruze w/ the protection still looks brand new.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jcihos said:


> well worth it!! I do mostly highway driving with my grand prix and its is all beat up. But my wife who drives a fair amount of highway in her cruze w/ the protection still looks brand new.


Yep I almost want to get the spray on 3M I saw in Wally world but I haven't looked at the reviews yet. It's suppose to be "clear Plastidip" from what I take on it.



marden64 said:


> That's actually the law here but no one follows it. It's also the law that when you drive down a non divided highway that you have to pull over to the right side of your lane with on coming trafic, but again, no one follows it.
> 
> I've always have done this and I don't know how many times I've seen rocks and salt flying off of vehicles past the drivers side.


Here you move over for cops and tow trucks on side of road. They will get you here for it in a heartbeat if there is 2 or 3 cop cars sitting on that 1 car that they pulled over for speeding and or reckless ops.


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

About $650 is what I was quoted for this as well. Most of my highway driving is on 2-lane roads, so the sandblasting from passing semis is significant. I'm planning on having it done to my Cruzen in the next couple of weeks. I already have a nice big rock chip (less than 800 miles on the car!) on the left front fender from some dillhole pulling a flatbed trailer loaded with unsecured 2-inch rock falling off it. I wanted to turn around and go after him but figured I get even more damage trying to get close enough to him to read the license plate to turn him in to the highway patrol.


----------

